# bb code



## ntone (18. Nov 2008)

bb code
hallo kann mir jemand sagen was an meinem script nicht stimmt

(in iexplore.exe geht es ohne probleme doch bei firefox leider nicht )



```
function kursiv() 
{ 
MAKIERT = document.selection.createRange().text; 
if (MAKIERT) 
{ 
document.selection.createRange().text = "[i]" + MAKIERT + "[/i]"; 
document.frmshoutbox.txtmessage.focus(); 
return; 
} 
}
```

Erst wenn der letzte Programmierer im Gefängnis sitzt, die letzte Idee patentiert ist, werdet Ihr merken, dass Anwälte nicht programmieren können

Dieser Beitrag wurde bereits 1 mal editiert, zuletzt von »ntone« (Gestern, 03:54)


----------



## musiKk (18. Nov 2008)

Falsches Forum, Java ist nicht JavaScript.


----------



## Gast (18. Nov 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic17227_ihr-seid-falschen-forum.html


----------



## Murray (19. Nov 2008)

Die Eigenschaft document.selection ist "IE-only" und wird vom Firefox so nicht verstanden. Es gibt aber Alternativen.



			
				www.zerbit.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Um eine Markierung per Javascript zu ermitteln gibt es je nach Browser unterschiedliche Umsetzungen. Firefox und Mozilla z.B. verwenden die Funktion *document.getSelection()*, der Internet Explorer widerum benutzt die Eigenschaft *document.selection.createRange().text*. Der neue Opera 8.5 hingegen kommt mit beiden Varianten klar; die alte Opera-Version 8.0 hingegen nur mit document.selection(). Ein sehr gute Erläuterung des Themas gibts es unter http://www.quirksmode.org/js/selected.html (siehe Abbildung).


Den ganzen Text gibt es hier.


----------

